# Sewer Line Carrier Mod



## poppop51 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rigging up this sewer line carrier took less than a half hour. Starting with a length of 4-3/4 inch square PVC fence post and caps from Lowes, I first cut off and set aside a short (about 1-1/2 inch) length of the post, then cut the remainder to roughly match my trailer's bumper.
Next, I drilled the fence post and caps to allow lengths of 3/32 inch brass rod with a small "L" bent at one end to be used to secure the caps on the post.
Finally, I glued the short length of post to what would become the bottom side of the carrier near one end, and secured the post tightly to the bumper using cable ties.
The short "riser" section at one end helps the post clear my spare tire mount and ensures that during travel the sewer hose always migrates toward the low end of the carrier - which is of course on the same side of the trailer as my sewer outlet.
The smooth interior of the PVC post has been kind to my sewer hose, and I've developed no pinholes in over 10,000 miles of travel. I can easily open up both ends of the carrier and rinse it out with a hose. The caps are ventilated by design, so no other drain holes are necessary.

Pictures


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!!!

Nice job on the mod!


----------



## poppop51 (Sep 13, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!!!
> 
> Nice job on the mod!


Thanks! I'm glad I found this Outbackers.com, too.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

ah nice job but, I don't want to sound dumb, but what is wrong with the bumper that is there to hold the sewer stuff? you kind of spent money and didn't realy need to, just curious that's all. all so I want to welcome to outbackers!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

He's using a "four poster" sewer pipe. I have one like that also. It doesn't fit in the bumper.

Looks like I'll be heading down to Lowes for a shopping trip.

JR


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a bad idea. I don't like the rust you get storing the hose inside the bumper. That takes care of that. I'm not sure about the asthetics of that big, square, white, post though. I wonder if it can be mounted under the tt??


----------



## poppop51 (Sep 13, 2010)

4campers said:


> ah nice job but, I don't want to sound dumb, but what is wrong with the bumper that is there to hold the sewer stuff? you kind of spent money and didn't realy need to, just curious that's all. all so I want to welcome to outbackers!


4Campers:
Several reasons for not using the bumper.
1. The inside of the bumper is rough and rusty, so more likely to wear holes in the hose.
2. The slight tilt caused by the raised end keeps the hose from migrating away from the end of the carrier. I never have to get elbow-deep in the carrier just to retrieve it. It's always right where I need it. 
2a. The tilt also helps the carrier drain. 
3. I can imagine one of the rubber bumper caps falling off in transit someday and finding both cap and hose missing at day's end.

Up State NY Camper:
Yeah, it's not pretty, but then neither am I.
Truthfully, figuring out an under-trailer mount was more work than I was willing to put into the project. <g>


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd say all of the the pro's you posted outweigh the asthetics. It doesn't look that bad. I definately would like to do something. Like you said, I know I will be looking for my cap and hose someday.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

poppop51 said:


> .... and secured the post tightly to the bumper using cable ties.
> Pictures


 How long do you think the plastic cable ties will last exposed to the weather?

I have had poor eperience with any of the ties I have bought. They get brittle an weak real fast with the sun.

Good luck


----------



## poppop51 (Sep 13, 2010)

OutbackPM said:


> .... and secured the post tightly to the bumper using cable ties.
> Pictures


 How long do you think the plastic cable ties will last exposed to the weather?

I have had poor eperience with any of the ties I have bought. They get brittle an weak real fast with the sun.

Good luck
[/quote]

That's one thing I am keeping an eye on, especially since home base is in Florida. Six months in they're as good as new, but checking their condition is definitely on the "break camp" checklist. I expect to have to replace them periodically, but they're cheap. That's also why I use two straps at each end.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Replace them with a big stainless steel hose clamp http://www.lowes.com/SearchCatalogDisplay?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=stainless+steel+hose+clamps&x=23&y=6


----------



## poppop51 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rip said:


> Replace them with a big stainless steel hose clamp http://www.lowes.com/SearchCatalogDisplay?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=stainless+steel+hose+clamps&x=23&y=6


Great idea! And I'll use strips of rubber to prevent chafing on the plastic post and scratching/dielectric corrosion on the bumper.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

You have to connect two of steel hose clamps together for they are not long enough by themselves. A total of 4 of the 5 inch ones does the trick.


----------

